# Browning Syntec Force Feeder Extreme 760 zum Preishammer!!!



## derangelshop.com (27. September 2011)

Kugellager: 7​
 Schnurfassung: 150/0.30​
 Übersetzung: 4.9:1​
 Einzug: 103cm​
 Gewicht: 540g​
 Ausstattungsmerkmale​ 

 Flache Aluminium-Extreme-Cast-Spule​
 Ersatzspule​
 6 Hochleistungs-Edelstahlkugellager und 1 Nadellager​
 Unendliche Rücklaufsperre​
 High-Speed-Übersetzung 4,9:1​
 Ausgewuchteter Rotor, dadurch seidenweicher Lauf​
 Fein justierbare Frontbremse​
 Wormshaft Spulenhubsystem​
 Bail release protection verhindert vorzeitigen Bügelumschlag beim Wurf.​
 Feedern  auf 100 Meter Distanz? Vor Jahren noch undenkbar, heute aber  Schlagdistanz vieler Profis. Statt auf eine wirkliche Brandungsrolle  zurück zu greifen, sollten sie sich die Force Feeder näher ansehen. Noch  nie gab es eine kompromisslosere Feederrolle für die extremen  Wurfdistanzen. Übersetzung, Schnurfassung, Spulendesign, Getriebepower -  all diese Punkte wurden für genau diesen Zweck optimiert

http://www.derangelshop.com/product_info.php?info=p37_browning-syntec-force-feeder-extreme-760.html


www.derangelshop.com
​


----------

